# Windows 8 consumer preview help?



## aquariumdude (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. Right now I'm trying to install the windows 8 consumer preview that was released today. I install the setup then when i get to the part that says getting a product key, it says that my order didn't go through and it couldn't get a product key. I re downloaded the setup yet i get the same error? Any help?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J


----------

